# Begs to be "groomed"?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, so I am pretty anal about keeping Tillies eyes and ears brushed and cleaned out and what not and do it at least every other day if not every day. She always gets a couple small peices of cheese as a reward when we are done. Well I was cleaning today and she was watching me (of course) and she saw me put the flea comb, brush, ear powder and towel away... I hadn't brushed her today... so she sat and she looked from me to the drawer that I keep her stuff in, then to the fridge and back to me again. Layed down and put her head on her paws. LOL So, I said, I can take a hint! I asked her if she wanted to be groomed. She sat up, and looked at the drawer. LOL She just about jumped up on the counter where I groom her, it was hilarious. So, she suffered through her face wash, eye/muzzle comb out as well as ears brushed (and I found a HUGE mat that she let me get out!), plucked some ear hair, sprinkled some ear powder in and then brushed her all out... LOL it just amazes me that she WANTS me to do all of this to get a little bit of cheese! Does anyone else have a hav that LOVES to suffer through grooming for that little treat that they KNOW is coming when it is all done!!?
Smart girl!
She is such a little blessing to our family :angel:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great story. You've obviously done something right here. Congrats.:whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy loves to be groomed most of the time. Not for treats,but for the total undivided attention he gets from me. He actually has been known to fall asleep during blow dries,paw pad shaves and combing. I think he feels so good about himself afterwards that that is why?

I'm not sure why he is so tolerant. I have always thought it wasn't because of me...but because of the conditioning he had probably received from one of his breeders...(a professional dog groomer/handler) as a pup. Either way---I got very very lucky because he lets me do absolutely anything to him without as much as a whimper.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay for Quincy! and YAY for breeders who start these babies out the right way, to help us parents take care of them for the rest of thier lives!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I've made a ritual of combing/brushing Pepper out every morning before we leave the bedroom. He gets excited and kissy when we're done, but no treat other than affection and praise. In fact he mopes if I skip a morning. I woke up later than usual yesterday and wanted him to go straight out for potty. Instead he lay down on the bed, head on paws, and just looked at me. I think he really enjoys his one-on-one with mommy time.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

they ARE such creatures of habit, aren't they!? 
amazes me how it seems like she can actually tell time sometimes!! LOL


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

All great stories.
I am so much happier with our grooming routine now. I used to groom Boz at night while we sat together on the couch, but it took ages as he would fuss and move and I just got gentler and gentler with him and never got a full groom in. He got to the stage where he wouldn't even come near me in the evenings but cuddle up to my husband. This really hurt. After a tough session at the groomers, she told me if I wanted to keep him in a long coat I had to be firmer with him. Her advise was that in future I was to groom him on a table or bench, every or every second morning, then afterwards take him for a walk. This was great advice. He is now in the habit of the morning ritual and stands calmly, I get it done in half the time, the whole body, and the best bit...he now snuggles with ME in the evenings.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I hate you all.....lol Abby despises it and won't even come to me for anything - always afraid it is for grooming - that is how much she hates it. She won't even take a treat during grooming she is so stressed over it. She was eight months old and blowing coat when we got her so we never had the opportunity to bond during the easy times. That is one of the biggest regrets I have about not getting a new puppy. I am so jealous!!! So, those of you who have well behaved Havs during the grooming process - thank your lucky stars!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They love a routine and will keep you straight when you forget your part!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

becks said:


> All great stories.
> I am so much happier with our grooming routine now. I used to groom Boz at night while we sat together on the couch, but it took ages as he would fuss and move and I just got gentler and gentler with him and never got a full groom in. He got to the stage where he wouldn't even come near me in the evenings but cuddle up to my husband. This really hurt. After a tough session at the groomers, she told me if I wanted to keep him in a long coat I had to be firmer with him. Her advise was that in future I was to groom him on a table or bench, every or every second morning, then afterwards take him for a walk. This was great advice. He is now in the habit of the morning ritual and stands calmly, I get it done in half the time, the whole body, and the best bit...he now snuggles with ME in the evenings.


That is strange, because Augie doesn't cooperate well either when I try to get lazy and sit on the couch with him to brush/comb him out. He moves away and makes it difficult. But put him on the table where I routinely comb and brush and do the top-knot, and he will just stand there. And when we are finished, he looks at me expectantly.....well?? And I say 'what do you get?' and he races for the fridge. He will lay on my lap to be dried with the hair dryer after his bath and practically falls asleep.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, oh I AM thanking my lucky stars... I do NOT have patience, so I'm not sure what I would do if Tillie wouldn't cooperate... probably have her shaved down! LOL
I am DREADING blowing coat... I think it is coming soon... what age does it typically start at? and what are the first signs? We had talked about shaving her down in the spring, but I am afraid she is going to blow coat before that!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tillie's Mom, You will be fine during blowing coat, you're already on top of it. My three love grooming. I do not give treats until after except on bath day I give tiny pieces during blow drying. I just want to ensure that they look forward to it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks so much for the encouraging words!! I hope we can survive blowing coat... I'd love to keep her in a semi-full coat if I can keep up with the grooming and she doesn't matt to bad.. she has a cottony coat, does that type matt as easily as the silk coats?

I am so thankful for this forum! Everyone else thinks we are crazy the way we love our girl and talk about her as if she is one of our kids... you guys understand that she IS one of our kids!!


----------

